# El Riad update.



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Seizes 40 million pounds of the 75 victims in Hurghada and escape 
The city of Hurghada is located on the monument foreign tourists wishing to purchase housing units for the purpose of tourist accommodation and tourism, the owner of seized real estate investment company to 40 million pounds from 75 foreign tourists and Egyptians. Edited report on the incident, and notified the Department of Public Prosecutions, which decided to adjust and bring the accused, and intensify security in the Red Sea efforts to catch the suspect, who turned out to be fled at once Meh that the defendants filed complaints against him. Chancellor Mohammed Yasin, the Attorney General of the Red Sea, has ordered quickly adjust and bring the accused Yasser Ahmed Ibrahim, owner of the Riyadh Real Estate Investment in Hurghada, for interrogation in the communications against him from 75 foreign tourists and Egyptians, who accuse him of defrauding them and the sale of housing units for them to tour more than once for each housing unit, grab the money estimated at about 40 million pounds, as decided by Judge Mohamed Ramadan, on behalf of the President of Hurghada, the imprisonment of the accused partner 4 days pending investigations. The victims in the investigations conducted by Justice Mohamed Taha, Director of Public Prosecutions, they bought residential units of the first defendant, the owner of the Riyadh Real Estate years ago and paid the housing units, and they were surprised that the housing unit, which they have purchased were sold by the company to more than one person contracts are different, and they added that among any victims, police officers and Egyptian businessmen, and leaders in the Red Sea, and tourists from Russia, Ukraine and the United States, and that one of the victims were Russian tourists paid 6 million pounds of the accused versus buy 13 residential units, and discovered that he was sold to other contracts Selling different. heard prosecution for statements of 40 of any victims through Saturday, including Egyptians and foreign tourists, and ranged from the amounts seized by the defendant of any victims between 200 thousand and six million pounds, and continue the prosecution to listen to the words of the rest of the victims who filled the streets of the prosecution of them. security sources confirmed The main accused in the case registered in the Proceedings of the monument similar to tourists, caught more than once, most recently when tuning in Hurghada Airport last month. It was the formation of a research team headed by Dean Greer Mustafa, director of the detective, the speed adjust the accused. said a number of owners of real estate investment companies Tourism in Hurghada «Egyptian today» The issues of the monument on the tourists in real estate investing has become a threat to the rest of the companies are committed to dealing with foreigners , and offer tourists a monument for them serious damage to the real estate investment tourism, and demanded the intervention of the security agencies and regulators to adjust the companies that are defrauding tourists.


----------

